# Female Golden Retrieval for URGENT adoption / Re-home ASAP!



## babyblammer (Jun 3, 2012)

Female Golden Retrieval for URGENT adoption / Re-home ASAP! 
Otherwise she has to be put to SPCA. 

Breed: Local Breed Golden Retrieval 
Gender: Female 
DOB: 14/02/2009 
Color: Cream 
Sterilised: Yes 
Paper Train: Yes 

Fully vaccinated 

Temprement: Gets along very well with humans but may be aggressive towards other dogs. Needs concern and care from human. Requires attention. Easily train on command and she is healthy. Afraid of thunder. 

Reason for adoption: She cannot get along with my 10 yr old male pomeranian and 8 yr old chihwawa and constantly attack them resulting in multiple injuries. 

*Adopter should not have any other pets at home.* 
For serious adopter only! Token sum is required for adoption to prevent impulsive or wilful decision. 

Please contact Grace @ 8 1 8 8 9 1 6 1 

Thanks. 

To see pic please sms me as I seem to have a problem uploading her picture. Thank u.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Where is the dog located? It would be helpful to know as members in your area might be interested or those outside of it and a transport would need to be arranged.


----------



## babyblammer (Jun 3, 2012)

Female Golden Retrieval is *ADOPTED!*


----------

